# The Castle Inn/Tavern, Hinckley 2013



## MCrosbie (Jul 9, 2013)

*Visited with a few Leicester guys, not the best place in the country but another one off the list of things to see and do in Leicestershire.
Not much to be found on this one. the place has recently been stripped out so in a bit of a state. has been closed for some time now another public house gone to the slop trays..​*
Anyway the pics...

















































​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 9, 2013)

Still a good mooch


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 9, 2013)

thanks for a sharing , was worth a quick look


----------



## krela (Jul 9, 2013)

Traditional boozers have had it really haven't they?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like the cash machine was empty!thanks for sharing.


----------

